# BAF kidding! Fainter wait is on!



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Oct 27, 2014)

It's that time again! Time for long nights, endless pacing, wait for any whine, grunt or squeal on the monitor...wait, i am already going through that!!! That's where I've been! Having my own kid! Baby girl was born July 8th. And i haven't slept since!!! Haha.

Okay onto the herd....drumroll please!

Marilyn X Magnum due in 3 weeks.
Bambi X Thor due in 2 weeks.
Shadow X Cadillac due in 2 weeks.

We have a couple more due end of January / Beginning of Feb. But that's forrrrever away! Also have 4 new doelings set to breed for Spring, but just depends on their growth and confirmation.

Okay onto photos, since that is the best part!!!
The first is Marilyn.
Second is Shadow (chocolate) and Bambi
Third is bucks. Brown is Thor, white is Cadillac and black is Magnum. The little moonspotted buck on Thors right was bred to another doe for January babies!! Excited for those! 

Feel free to make guesses in who will have what. I think Marilyn will have twins as she did in Feb, Shadow twins,  i hope. She had a devistating stillborn that i had to pull, and i really think Bambi has triplets. She had twins in January.  Both Bambi and Shadow had HUGE kids. Which made things difficult. Hopefully smaller this time, and maybe more?!

Can't wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 30, 2014)

Hope kidding goes well for you


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Oct 30, 2014)

HOLY COW!!! We have been slowly prepping for kids since everyone is due in roughly 3weeks....Shadow was laying down this a.m. breathing heavy and i thought she was just hot from having Cashmere on her. I started scraping her and noticed she had dropped and seemed bigger, also that her milk came in and her teats were pointing outwards and no ligaments!!!! I about fell over, ran and double checked my records...and retarded (and super pregnant me at the time) had bred her with Cadillac on 6/1 but didnt think she had taken and rebred her the same time as other gals....well I'm thinking she took and her due date (150) was yesterday! 

Okay deep breaths for me....i am secretly extremely scared after what happened in February. I know the basics, but i need to know when i intervene so we DO NOT have what we had happen already. She is SIGNIFICANTLY bigger than last time, and i want to believe she has twins. But once you have to pull a fully developed still born out of your first freshener, i guess it's okay to be worried for her second....anyone any tips?????


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 30, 2014)

BREATHE!!  It may tempt you to pull given the what happened before but she will probably be just fine.  As she begins to push, it might look like she is struggling but let her push.  Once the bubble presents, take a peek and look for white toes and a pink tongue .  If you see that, then sit back and enjoy watching    If you see some other presentation, see how she does but have handy a vet's number, paper towel, and some hot, soapy water in case you need to scrub up and do some maneuvering.  Oh and again...BREATHE!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Oct 30, 2014)

Lol you're so sweet thank you.
Unfortunately thats the approach i took in February,  and i figured she was having some false labor (her mom fakes me out A LOT). But as i waited and waited i became concerned. Called my expert help and she said CHECK! I did a teeny check with a finger to see if there was a nose, hooves, anything....and Shadow was pushing and pushing. I felt a foot and nose. I didn't feel the kid suckle my finger, so i thought thats why there was no progress....she had one foot bent backwards. I dont know if she got stuck in the birth canal, or what. But she had been passed for a bit. Her gums were blue.. ugh awfulness.

Why I'm so concerned. Just hoping and praying for natural everything to go smoothly


----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 30, 2014)

No advice on this one, but wishing you and Shadow the best of luck  and waiting for those pictures to start coming in.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 30, 2014)

I totally understand.  The second kid we had due here had legs backwards and was too big---he got his head out but was stuck and the umbilical cord broke.  No oxygen.  But that is not the norm.

If you see that there is an abnormal presentation, you might need to help.  I find that gloves make it harder to work so cut your nails, scrub your hands, and gather your kidding supplies.

How you help and to what extent depends on what you are seeing and how they present.  IF she is is pushing for more than 30 minutes, then it is time to assess.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 30, 2014)

http://www.acga.org.au/goatnotes/B015.php

"Just before kidding, the vulva becomes soft and flabby and the doe may sometimes lose interest in feed, appear restless, grunt or bleat, lie down and get up repeatedly. When she passes strings or clear blood-stained mucous, labor is only hours away.

*Presentation*
There are two types of kid presentation at birth, these are:

*Front first:* when the water bag (a dark round bulge) breaks and is followed by two feet and a nose. Does usually labor for 15 to 45 minutes to deliver the first kid. If all appears well leave her alone. Many owners like to be involved, but they should not upset the doe and cause unnecessary trouble.

*Hind first:* when two hind feet and no head follow the water bag. The soles of the feet will face up instead of down. It is generally easier for the doe to give birth to a kid in this position without the abrupt bulge of the head. The only problem is that if birth is delayed when the kid is half out, the umbilical cord can be squashed off or broken by the pelvis of the doe so that the kid tries to start breathing while its head is still in the uterus, and it suffocates.

*General advice on kidding difficulties*
*Husbandry*
Keep does handy during kidding time to allow frequent inspection, and yarding or shedding should assistance be necessary. Usually the doe will give birth unassisted, but you should be prepared for an abnormal delivery.


Keep your fingernails short during the kidding season in case an emergency requires you to assist in the birth of a kid. Short fingernails will lessen the risk of scratching or tearing the wall of the uterus.
....
In goats, as in sheep, the wall of the uterus is thin and easily torn compared to the thicker, tougher uterus of cattle. The uterus and vagina of a goat dry out quickly if assistance is prolonged. Saline douches and plenty of obstetrical lubricant are helpful. Obstetrical lubricant can be purchased or made up by shaking antiseptic and clean paraffin oil together.

The examination commences by seeing or feeling if the neck of the uterus has opened, what part or parts of the kid or kids are coming first, and why or if it is stuck. The hand should be slightly cupped, the thumb tucked in between the fingers and inserted through the vulva to feel and assist the kid.

*Supplies and drugs*
Supplies to have on hand include a couple of snares (strong cord, about 600mm long and with a noose on each end), penicillin injection to be given after assisting, or antibiotic uterine pessaries. These will help eliminate infection that is likely to be introduces when manipulation and assistance is given.

*Assistance at kidding*
When pulling kids, time your pulling to coordinate with the doe's straining and labor contractions. Once the kid is coming out always pull in a downward direction, that is towards the udder of the doe. Don't yank or pull suddenly and abruptly on the kid, ease it out from side to side, or up and down slightly, to gradually get it out. Rub lubricant around the kid if it becomes dry.

The most common decision which has to be made is whether to feel inside for another kid when the first has been delivered. This presents the danger of introducing infection, and it would be very wise to wash hands and arms again before doing this. If the doe does not continue to strain and the after-birth comes away easily, no further investigation should be needed. If your hand as already been in the uterus, provided your hand and arm are clean, you can check to see that all kids have been removed.

After birth, place the kid near the doe's nose to reinforce mothering instinct, especially if the doe is tired. She will usually lick the kid to get it dry and stimulate better breathing.

If the kid has had a difficult birth and there is "rattling" breathing, hang it upside down to drain, wipe the mucus out of its mouth and give a few gentle taps on the sides. In dirty surroundings, disinfection of the navel with iodine is advised.

Cold is the main killer of weak kids. Artificial heat such as a well-covered hot water bottle in a suitable box, or even a heater or warm oven in the house, may be necessary to get a weak kid going in cold conditions.

*Kidding - abnormal*
There are a number of abnormal kid positions. Suggested remedies are as follows:

*Large head and shoulders - tight delivery*
Peel the vulva back over the head while easing the head forward, either using a snare around the back of the head (not the neck) and tightening the mouth, or by grasping the head using a thumb and forefingers in the front of the sockets of the eyes. Pull one leg at a time to make more room. If the kid is much too big or the pelvis too small to make any progress, seek assistance.

*Front half out, hips stuck*
Gently pull the kid, swinging it from side to side to make it slip out. If this doesn't work, try rotating the kid a quarter turn while pulling.

*Head first with one or both legs back*
Quite often gentle pulling will assist birth to a small to normal size kid in this position. If no progress is made, check that the legs and head belong to the same kid.

You may have to push the head back to get space to slip the legs up. Shield the uterus from being torn by the hoof by cupping your hand over it as you draw it up over the brim of the pelvis. When the head and two front legs are in position pull the head out. It often helps to attach snares to the head and one or two legs before they are pushed back.

With a large kid often only the swollen head is out, and the kid is dead. The head may have to be cut off the kid before it is pushed back so the front legs can be found and pulled out.

*Both legs out, head turned back or down*
Identify the front legs (soles facing downwards) slip a noose over each and push them back to allow access to the head.

Pull the head forward with your hand or a noose around the back of the head and tightening inside the mouth. Then pull the front legs out (by means of the attached cords) and ease the kid out in the correct position.

*Breech first is an "impossible birth"*
The tail may be hanging out but the hind legs are pointed away from the pelvis opening with the kid coming backwards. Push the buttocks forward and ease one hind leg at a time up over the brim of the pelvis in a flexed position, being careful not to tear the uterus with the hoof. Then pull the kid out in a hind-first position.

*Crossways with legs pointing away or through the pelvic opening*
This will take a bit of figuring out, but again push the kid away and rotate it to allow delivery. If the hind legs are as convenient as the front, chose the hind legs and you won’t have to reposition the head.

*Twins coming out together*
There are many possibilities. The most common is the hind legs of the second twin coming with the front legs and/or head of the first twin. One twin, usually the one coming backwards, is pushed back allowing the other twin to move ahead. However, the primary rule is to deliver the one which requires the least manoeuvring first. Take your time and work carefully and slowly, so that you know what you are doing.

*Abnormal births that require veterinary help*
In complicated births, where you don’t feel competent, work for no longer than 15 minutes before you seek assistance. Such situations may include large kids (requiring a caesarean), dead kids which may be swollen (requiring some dismembering), twisting of the uterus, uterine inertia (labor contractions are weak) and monstrosities or deformed kids.

*When to call for assistance*
Remember that a doe needs assistance if she can't deliver her kids after half an hour's serious effort. Once it is obvious that assistance is necessary, try to size up the situations quickly and decide whether you can cope or not. If a vet is needed, call him early - don't expect him to rush out and perform miracles after you and the doe are thoroughly exhausted."


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 30, 2014)

http://www.jrcnboergoats.net/goat-health.html


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you so much Pearce Pastures! I have similar print outs in my birthing kit from our Fainting Goat Guild website. Its always good to have visual aids in the heat of the moment if needed! 
After reading a few different birthing info sheets, i am SO thankful i didnt have to dismember the kid. Ugh awful. 

Hopefully I'll be posting happy successful photos this evening or early morning!! Doelings would be SUPER fabulous as we only had bucklings last season!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 30, 2014)

I have been watching this thread, but it seem every time I go to post I get interrupted 


 Babies are just around the corner!

Try not to stress to much right now. She will be okay 


Well, seems like Pearce posted the same links I was going to post.  Good info!

Get your coffee maker going, I bet its gonna be a long night!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Oct 30, 2014)

I have a 3month old infant....every night is a long one! Lol!!! But thank you very much for the encouragement! I've been working all afternoon gutting the birthing stall (a private 18x18 stall in barn) fresh shaving and then re-installed the birthing pen for privacy and for safety of newborns.

Took our older monitor down and strung that up so i have video! So at least i wont be running down there for nothing! Woot!

Hoping for kiddies in the early a.m. or tomorrow!!! Then we get to come up with super cool names! Hahhaa


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Oct 31, 2014)

Okay so no babies as of yet ...having this video monitor sure makes things A LOT easier in the night! Less running down for false alarms!!!

I figured Shadow wouldn't go into labor in the a.m since that's when its loudest with chores and tractor and such. I checked her, ligs still gone, udder more full and she dropped significantly. When i left her, it looked like she was loosing her mucus plug!

I just put baby down for nap time, eating a quick bite, and am glued to this monitor. I'm thinking shes super close as shes has been up and down and now Bambi mama is standing guard anxiously waiting for her grandbabies! Weeeee!!!!

Might be hard to see, but this is my monitor with Bambi standing front and center on the outside of the birthing pen. Shadow is directly behind her laying down.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 31, 2014)

So exciting!!!!!!!!!  


So now tell us, are you planning to retain any of the kids? Any orders to fill?


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Oct 31, 2014)

I couldn't resist...that and I couldn't see! So I ran down to check. I could see Shadow tummy moving! It looks like were getting into position!  snapped a quick pic too. Mama standing by her is so sweet .

Thank you Whisperer! Yes, very exciting! Yes we do have a few people on the waiting list. And a few more interested since we did so well at the show 2 weeks ago!! (I still need to post that!) I am very sure we will be retaining kids. Although from just a mere 8 months ago, we are now up 10 more, AND have possibly up to 7 more being added to our herd, its so difficult to part with your favorite doe/bucks kids!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE the goat life!!!!! <3


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 31, 2014)

@Bucking Adoeable Fainters 

You are overdue for an update...... we are waiting


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Nov 1, 2014)

Sorry! Baby's first Holloween! 
I just got in from sitting with Shadow for about 45min. She is in the early stages of labor. Doing her downward facing goat, to get babies into canal, getting her face on the bars and starring, then biting them. Boy oh boy do i know what thats like! Have my monitor on and watching closely. Gonna be a looooooong night! Actually kind of wondering if she'll hold off until i come down for breakfast around 5am. We'll see!!!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Nov 1, 2014)

Oh and did i mention its the first night its actually cool, raining and windy?! Of COURSE she would go into labor tonight! !!! Lol.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 2, 2014)

Hope all is well!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 2, 2014)

I am wondering too.... been watching your thread!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Nov 2, 2014)

Awww thank you everyone!!!

NO KIDS YET!!!!! And now I'm convinced it was a MAJOR fake out. Her mother did this to me last season too. I was watching her diligently, then everything just stalled out. I grabbed my stethoscope to make sure we still have movement,  and baby loves didn't like that much...they started kicking me! Yaay!!

So now its back to waiting, for everyone's due date in 2more weeks.

Very swollen in girly bits, dripping teats, nice udder, laying down and up, starring with head against the stall, showing all the early early signs....ummm no! Sorry! After speaking with my mentor, and hearing how even she has does give her fake outs, restores my confidence that i am not an overly anxious mama!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 2, 2014)

Goats!  and  and  and  and  and

 Stinkin' brats!

The ones that drive me nuts ate yjr ones that are showing they are starting to contract- you stall her and nothing... no mucous nothing... so you decide to let her to graze for awhile and figure you will check through out the day... and 20 minutes later you see her out in the field plopping them out!

I still haven't figured out how on earth they can actually hold them in so they can ditch the human!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh my gosh Southern,  i knowwwwwwww what you mean!!! Thats exactly what Bambi did to me!! Stinkers! Ran back to the barn because i heard a faint BAAAH on the monitor and ran up just as she plopped out #2! Crazy girl never made a peep!!!

Thank you so much for reminding me we are all in this crazy kid race together!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 2, 2014)

It sure is an exciting time! Last year I was following along with so many but then life got in the way and I ended up "away" from BYH for about 6 months. Missed the "grand finale"   I sure am hoping I can keep up this year. It is fun to see everyone's new babies. Our first are in January so I have time to ooh and ahhh over all the ones kidding now! 
This year the pregnancies seem like they are flying by.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh shoot I am sorry. But again, you are not alone in your "away" time!!! I just loooove kidding season and everyone's cuteness!!!! 

You know what i SHOULD do?! Is post up the new doelings I bought!!! That should hold us over for a bit!!!

I'm also working on gettin 7 more does...i have a problem.... but my friend is reducing her herd since she just bought 8 newbies and its just SOOOOOO hard to resist


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 2, 2014)

YES!!!!!!! Get the pics up ASAP 

You have G.A.S ( Goat addiction syndrome) BADLY!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 2, 2014)

@Bucking Adoeable Fainters , I'll be waiting with you. Just like others on here I get so caught up in all the new babies every one has coming. This will be my first year of sharing right from the beginning. So  looking forward to everyone's new little darlings. Including my own. I am always looking at pictures and love to see the bucks and does as well. I think I have a sickness.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 2, 2014)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> You know what i SHOULD do?! Is post up the new doelings I bought!!! That should hold us over for a bit!!!



ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!!! 



Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> I'm also working on gettin 7 more does...i have a problem.... but my *friend is reducing her herd since she just bought 8 newbies *and its just SOOOOOO hard to resist



Ok so how does that work?  Must be goat math. 
Add 8 sell 7=reduction   

@Baymule called it right I guess we goaties have issues! 
You have to see what she wrote it is soooo true!

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/how-to-catch-a-goat.30020/page-4#post-374511


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Nov 2, 2014)

Okay these aren't the best...but here we go!!!

First is Rodeo Rose black and white. Gemma white black and tan. Emmaline white with eye patch. And Dolly is in the back,  she looks like a dalmatian lol. 
Then there is Buckshot.
Moonshine. 
And our new does, Irish fantasy and Praline Liquor!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 2, 2014)

Love them!  That first pic, the one with the white face and black body almost looked like it is dressed as a mime.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow! they are pretty! 
 I am also a bit jealous I must confess... loving their shelter.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 3, 2014)

They look nice!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Nov 12, 2014)

Shadow lost her mucus plug this afternoon!  Bambi lost hers yesterday! Eeeeeee! Cannot waaaaait! 

Will do pics and update tomo...was just a crazy beyond hectic day around here.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2014)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> Shadow lost her mucus plug this afternoon!  Bambi lost hers yesterday! Eeeeeee! Cannot waaaaait!
> 
> Will do pics and update tomo...was just a crazy beyond hectic day around here.


   

Exciting! We still get crazy excited around here and act like crazy people all the way up to the point of delivery... that is when I pull out the "calm and collected" hat and put it on... after the kids are born and everything is ok...then go all crazy again! 

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 12, 2014)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> Shadow lost her mucus plug this afternoon!  Bambi lost hers yesterday! Eeeeeee! Cannot waaaaait!
> 
> Will do pics and update tomo...was just a crazy beyond hectic day around here.


AWESOME!!         waiting for pictures, enjoy those babies!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Nov 13, 2014)

As promised!  Here are the girls. I almost thought Bambi was in labor, breathing heavy and hiding in a crate! Ahhhh! So not like her. Finally got her out after some grain temptation. She has definitely dropped,  udder could explode its so full and ligs are faint/squishy. Getting close!  Shadow is definitely getting miserable herself. Some ligs left. But has also dropped and her poor treats look like they hurt! Poor mamas. 

Cannot wait. Especially since we do not know the outcome with Thor, so these Bambi babies are important.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 13, 2014)

They are gorgeous.  We was at a Fainter exhibition in Lewisburg, TN last month and I have to say that breed is definitely worth looking into.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you very much! 

How cool! For the music festival and goat show. Always thought that is such a neat idea! Hope you had a great time. So glad you are interested and might be looking into the breed. They are absolutely amazing....and addictive  please feel free to ask if you have questions. Happy to help!

We would love to be able to start expanding our show schedules and head over to the East Coast. Especially Tennessee, since it's where the breed is originated! Unfortunately,  wont be able to make this particular show, as ours here in San Diego CA is the same time.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Nov 17, 2014)

TODAY IS THE DAY FOR BAMBI!!!!!!!
I told hubby at 3am she definitely dropped and today is it. He disagreed that I could tell just looking at the monitor... bwhahha i was right  Ligs are gone, she is loooooow and looking good to go! Double checked my records and today is her actual 150! How cool is that?! Not good if she gives me a big 'ol fake out like she did last year and her daughter! Stinkers. 

But i feel it, today is the day. She is a night kidder, but idk if she'll make it. Of course its super cool and wind is blowing upwards of 50mph and were on warnings..... lol always works that way with the crappiest weather, doesnt it?!

Watching her on the monitor right now...up and down, making her little 'nest' and looking Very uncomfortable! !!!!

Weeeeeeeeeeee!!!! Okay okay breath breath. I also would like to request 1 buck and 2 doelings


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 17, 2014)

Hope she honors your request - and - that all goes well!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 17, 2014)

Hope you have babies by now, weather here is right for kidding...lol, none of mine are due.


----------



## newbiekat (Nov 22, 2014)

Well??? What happened??!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 22, 2014)

anything?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey... what's going on. Hoping all is well.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi everyone!  So sorry for the delay!!! It has been absolute madness around here....okay long story short, Shadow and Bambi both started early labor Saturday, then was serious through night and into Sunday morning. By 9am Bambi was pushing hard and seemed to not be ready. By 11 i was concerned and could tell she was distressed. My friend rushed over, gave Bambi a feel, we gave her another hour and pushing session, and had to take action! Thank the Lord for my friend!!! The little kid was only one foot forward with neck to side and left foot back! Ahhhh! She WAS able to free him after begging poor exhausted Bambi to push one last time, she was able to pull a very big buckling out! Approximately 2 minute later a girl slid right out!!!! I sat with her for 13hrs and was exhausted too!!!

Meanwhile, Shadow AND Marilyn were showing signs of early labor. But we all collectively decided they would be Monday (even though Marilyn due date was Thanksgiving day) My husband fed at 5am, nothing. I had monitor on as well. Got to barn at 7am to 2 more babies!!!! Marilyn also had a buckling and doeling! She had them just before i had come down as they were both wet. Had to be when i was getting ready and not watching monitor! Oy! 

Shadow was in active labor when i walked in. With all the commotion she relaxed. Left her alone, came back to active labor at 9.30. Same exact scenario as her mother. By 1130 i was concerned and called my friend. 2 more hours later she went back into hard hard labor and all i see is 1 foot! It went back in, then i see a foot and an upside down head! Ahhhh! As i try to remain calm to get to her to assist and plead with her to push, Shadow bared down and pushed that big upside-down buckling on her own! Wow! As im frantically seeing if hes alive and clearing his passages ways, a little doeling slides out!!!! 

Everyone is healthy and doing well, after living in the barn for 3days, i went to bed at 6pm last night a VERY happy mama! And i FINALLY got some girls!!!!! YAAAAAY!

Thank you everyone for checking in, and to my amazing friend for saving Bambi and her kids. 

I'll post better pics later, but here is what i have now....
Bambi twins. Doeling has teeny white and all Chocolate
Marilyn twins. Doeling in bucket with bald face
Shadow and her twins. Teeny doeling in back

Enjoy <3


----------



## cindyg (Nov 25, 2014)

Wowzers!!  Those were worth waiting for.  Congratulations!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow! What an event! You have to be beyond exhausted. So emotionally draining and stressful yet exciting all at the same time.
It's a wonder how any goat keeper has any adrenal glands left!

They are wonderful! Glad all came out well (no pun intended LOL) !


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank you so very much!!!

Southern, no kidding!!!! <---no pun intended lol

I didnt even mention that since hubby was at work yesterday,  I had my 4month old daughter in the stall with me! You wanna talk about full hands!!! 

Now i must do ranch chores, so i can get to Walmart so we can have some food and supplies in the house! Yes, i drank ALL the coffee! Haha!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 25, 2014)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> Thank you so very much!!!
> 
> Southern, no kidding!!!! <---no pun intended lol
> 
> ...



That is one for the "Great Farm stories!" 

4 month old baby! I love it and so nice to see your NOT a lightweight. LOL 

Life sure has changed ... Thanksgiving use to be about family food get togethers... now it is we need to get some building done, muck the stalls and get the farm in better shape... we have a long weekend... we are not wasting it!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Dec 2, 2014)

Everyone is officially a week old, strong and healthy! Now i need to focus on whom to retain and whom to sell. UGH! I'm seriously contemplating selling a couple of the yearlings to retain my doelings. I cannot help but LOVE and adore Marilyns babies, they just naturally gravitate towards us and are lap goats already! And little Luna, oh my....

Heres the line up

Astrid- Bambi doeling
Adonis- Bambi buckling
DiMaggio- Marilyn Buckling
Lorelei- Marilyn Doeling
Moon Pie- Shadow buckling
Luna- Shadow doeling

Marilyns kids eyes are blue
Shadows kids eyes are blue marbled

LOve babies!!!!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 2, 2014)

Simply adorable!   Glad all turned out well. Can get down right scary. No light weight in that barn. Great work and congrats!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2014)

They are sooo cute!     
 I love the marbled eyes! Our Jacobs wether has marbled eyes... only cool thing about him. 

BAF I know what you mean... we have been keeping all our kids til 6 months ... or longer.... I tell myself it is so I can really get a better look at them and see if I want to retain them... but that is only part of the equation. I have the worst time parting with the babies.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 2, 2014)

They are adorable! 

I would just keep them all


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you everyone! Very blessed with an excellent group of kids! They are so stinking cute! Everyone already loves to be snuggled (in fact they demand it, and will fight over who is first!) All i can do is sit and take pics and try to figure out who has the most potential,  and who i can breed lol. Why oh why i love boys as much as i do ahhhhh! Bad! And i HAVE to keep in mind that i have Praline and Fantasy babies due in about a month and a half. Fantasy is as big as a house, and she is bred to our new moonspotted buck! Weeeee!

Right there with ya Southern!!!! The light eyes is something i strive for!!! An of course since 4 of them have them, i dont want to let them go!!!!!! Moon Pie and Lunas eyelashes are super long and white with those eyes.. melt my heart. I love going and looking at their parents baby pics too. Omg I'm such a sucker! Lol!!!!!!

More pics! 
Lorelei begging to be picked up. 
Playtime.
Goat pile!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2014)

2nd pic.. I like the one all the way to the left and the one all the way to the right!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Dec 3, 2014)

Hahahha!!! Your a boy lover too Southern!!!!

The left is Adonis. My husband wants to retain him due to his daddy being injured and we are unsure how he will heal. That and he is a total beefcake. Built NICE. 
The right is Moon Pie! He is just cute as the day is long! And he has a nice confirmation,  just like his sire. If he was a girl, there wouldn't be a doubt in my mind to keep!


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm a sheep person but I have to say those little ones are adorable... and great job on the kidding, it had to have been very nervewracking.  Good thing you kept such a close eye on them, and you and your friend were able to help all the moms and babies who needed it.


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 3, 2014)

wow, what a beautiful group of babies.  congratulations!  i have months left to wait before the goats start popping  around here.  thanks for the pictures


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you so very much. We all know what a stressful time it is, but oh so beautiful! Love to share and everyone enjoy! Ill be watching everyone else's enjoyment come spring, since we kidded so early!

So i officially made a facebook page and started to advertise the kids locally, and although i am thrilled to have interest and responses...i kinda want to be selfish and keep my babies. Even my husband is in on it! I scheduled appointments for tomorrow and he quickly says "We dont HAAAAAVE to sell anyone" what the?!! Way to do business over here hahaha. I am a super picky owner chooser! If i no likey, you no buying!

I know you all understand!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 5, 2014)

I so get this!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you Southern!!! I knew you would!!!!!

I am dreading tomorrow =/ I'm trying my best to stay focused on more babies in about 6 weeks, and more breeding does soon...time to expand housing again!!!!!!! 

Now, who do i want to retain to show for 2015.......hmmmm I'd LOVE anyone's input!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 5, 2014)

Yeah.... ummmm... you probably need to keep them so you can better _evaluate_. 
You'd hate to lose out on a prospective show *boy* 

or girl. 

So really, what do you look for in a fainter?


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Dec 5, 2014)

Lol thank you Southern, I knew you'd understand! 
But with the new baby, possible move, and life, I would like to make some money. Have any money trees growing in your neck of the woods? I'll book my flight now! 

Fainters are judged basically as any other meat goat. Nice solid build, good confirmation, breed characteristics in head, and of course having some flash does help draw the judges eye. 

Everyday i am sitting in the kidding stall trying to evaluate everyone....and i love my boys. Ugh. Lord help me. But i know my husband wants to retain Lorelei and DiMaggio. He actually wants to keep him in tact! Ahhhh! We need another buck like a hole in the head! I know hes awesome and all, but geesh! We can only handle so much "stink" hahahaha!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Dec 7, 2014)

Okay i did it...i sold a yearling and accepted deposits on 2 of my doelings this morning ::::: it was rough, not going to lie. But the new owner and family are basically all i could've asked for. Wonderful people. And they bought 3 when they came for 1!!! My kind of people! 

Now onto the plethora of emails and appts for my boys. UUUUGH i dont wanna!!!

First is Lorelei-retained doeling
Second Moon Pie- i want to keep
Third- DiMaggio husband wants to keep
Fourth- Adonis possibility replace his dad.....


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 7, 2014)

Good Job! 
Now lets just see how well you hold up when it is time for them to pick up the goats. 

UGH! The boys! I am right in there with ya... and no great helpful support or encourager.... I can find a million reasons why you should keep them.

I want to know who the black one is?


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Dec 7, 2014)

I will be okay when they come, because I will start to detach myself and 'wean' myself as i wean them. Lol. She took the yearling home today! I was shocked!!!

Okay the black (idk if he'll turn chocolate with black socks. His sister already lightened to brown with black). He is out of our top Doe Bambi. That girl has taken a few shows. She is built like a tank and is pretty to boot. His sire is Thor, he has a great top line and is again built like a brick house, a meaty meat goat. But his conformation is ehhhh. Why I'm debating retaining Adonis, and letting go of Thor. The best thing about Thor, is he is unrelated to our entire herd. He is more Texan then Tennessee (our entire herd). ...i cannot stand his ears, but that's the Texan. Thor is my husbands goat. Picked him out at 10days old (against my wishes!) But even he is thinking of retaining Adonis and letting Thor go.

But he'd probably go as meat. He weighs about 200lbs.

When my friend pulled Adonis (he was the one stuck with leg and neck back) she said as i was drying him, WHAT A NICE BUCK. Lol. He really is. And he is a love.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh and the ONLY reason i bred that Champion to Thor was because he is king sire over here. The biggest and the loudest and smelliest!!!!! I tried and tried to breed her to my boy, but all she did was fight him. I didnt want to miss my window on her heat cycle, so i put her with Thor. She submitted instantly and here we are!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 7, 2014)

intact buck .... they go to the dogs. LOL
If you keep Adonis then who will you breed to his dam?


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Dec 8, 2014)

Lol. I think I'm going to start a thread on castrating mature bucks. See what experience everyone has. I dont see him going anywhere as a buck =/

Bambi is completely unrelated to everyone. You haven't seen how many bucks we have?! Lol...its a bit ridiculous. ...... imagine how bad this place stinks at rut time. 

We literally have something for everyone-
Long/short hair
Blue/marbled eyes
Coloring
Moonspots and Marbling
And amazing gene pools

Yeah its a bit overboard.......why I'm looking into so many more does!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh I am sooooo happy to have another goatie that gets the boy thing!   

Everyone thinks I am just crazy. 

Told Dh I want to add 2 more bucks next year... he ask who for... I told him... he asked how much for Ai start up... I told him.... he said when do you want to get the bucks?   

What I didn't tell him is I will be retaining some does this year. 

Your boys are handsome and if they are lovey and not jerks than why wouldn't you keep them... right 

I am an enabler. I admit it.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Dec 10, 2014)

Lol!!!!! I love boys. They are the best. And always seem to be the cutest ones!!! Even though our girls were all futurity nominated and would've been fabulous to retain, a great home came over and i was fine with them going. Lol. I have SO much interest in the boys and im just like, ummm thats nice! Lol! 

Soooooo everyone got out into the BIG pen today. It was Beyond awesome. Kids are the best. Idk who wouldn't just melt into a big puddle of goo watching kids play. Also seeing Bambi with her kids, and her daughter Shadow with her kids, and my kid loving Marilys kids...melts my heart.

Pics of the boys for us boy lovers. Last is Marilyns doeling we retained. Bald face and blue eyes.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 10, 2014)

Your right! Who couldn't melt!

I love your barn.... I kinda dazed off to lolli land there for a sec...


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Dec 10, 2014)

Ill take some pics for you this afternoon. It is a Beautiful barn. I will be honest, i am just a resident, i do not own it. The owners own the 11 big warmblood horses, their babies and retired TBs that i take care of here.

its a 7 stall barn, we added on the outs for the horses and goats, tack room, hay shedrow, 3 cross ties, horse stock, and abundance of storage. The inside is actually featured in the MD Barns ad. Its so beautiful. Were just putting the finishing touches of flagstone on the pillars and its done. The owners have invested over 200k in this barn.....yeah. their custom ranch signs are here ready to hang once we re-paint.

When we move goats new housing will be much more modest as it needs to fit in our budget. But both my husband and i love to build and design and that includes homes for the kids


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 15, 2015)

Sorry it's been a month since i updated! Life has a way of doing the darndest things and making us a little overwhelmed! 

So here is where we are-
Luna and Astrid (both doelings) already went to their new home
Moonpie (now a wether) goes home on Saturday
Marilyns twins are retained DiMaggio (Joe, now a wether) and Lorelei (doeling)
Adonis (Bambi Buckling) retained to replace his injured dad, now himself had an injury GAHHHHH!

We need more boys like an absolute hole in the head. But i couldn't let Marilyns boy go, my daughter LOVES him and he looks like his grandSire, who made me fall in love with the Myotonic breed. Adonis is the sweetest little guy just like his dad, but amazing confirmation like his mom. I had offers to sell him as a buck, and now I am kind of regretting since he is hurt =/ but he also loves my daughter and knows how to push her stroller!!!

Most importantly we have kids due in 2weeks!!!!!! From Fantasy and Praline, our senior does who are twins!! And Fantasy is bred to our up and coming buck, a marbled and moonspotted!!!! Weeeeeeee! And she is big as a house! Idk how she will last 2weeks! I will post updated photos of them this afternoon!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 15, 2015)

Holy pregnancy!!!! It was only 6 short months ago i felt exactly how Fantasy is feeling. Poor girl. She just looks at me and whines MOOOOOOOOM IM FAT AND MISERABLE AND I HAVE TO POTTY EVERY 10SECONDS!!! I know sweetie i know.....now take it easy, cant wait for my moonspotted babies!!!!!!!!!

Her twin Praline on the other hand, she barely looks pregnant! 

Sorry the pics aren't the best, she wasnt in the kodak moment today...the last pic is from the 3rd


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 15, 2015)

Pics loading upside down and sideway?!?!?!?!
.sorrrrry!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 16, 2015)

I love your goats and pictures. I think another reason om so fascinatdd this year is because im pregnant myself!

Grats on your little one and the gorgeous upcomers!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 17, 2015)

You are @Sweetened?!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!
Having all those extra hormones sure makes the whole kidding a bit more emotional  that and everything else!!

Please make sure you read up on being involved involved with delivery and the afterbirth. There are dangerous miscarriage properties with the placenta. I had to glove up (and wear a mask!) obviously to help pull my stillborn last year, but i wasn't allowed anywhere near the afterbirth and the goopy gooey. 

So extremely happy for you my friend. Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 17, 2015)

Thankyou for that, i didnt mean to hijack by saying it, but i didnt realize there was any problem with that. Ill have to see if i can find some long nitriles. I dont usually use gloves, i avoid them at all costs really, but one of my does needed assistance last year and could be the same this year.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 17, 2015)

Just read the whole thread and im in love...


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 17, 2015)

You're not hijacking anything! This is all celebration of births! So very happy for you. 

Yes pllllllease be careful. There's plenty of info out there on the risks, and what to-dos.  i just used gloves, and a little paper mask from the home store. Absolutely no issues. 

So glad you enjoyed @luvmypets!!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 17, 2015)

@Bucking Adoeable Fainters 
We only have one ewe and she isnt due until two months soooo I love to see everyone elses kid/lamb pics! 

They are just sooooo cute I cant help but be jealous


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 17, 2015)

How do you only have one ewe?!!!!! Nevermind, if my husband reads this,  he might learn some trade secret to having a small herd....shhhhhh!!!!!

Always happy to share pics. I'm a huge fan too!!!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 18, 2015)

Well I want more like alot! But we have so many other animals, that costs are a little high atm. I wish we could have some more ewe's and a couple does and a buck but it really isnt an option atm. If we could We would have goats/sheep overload


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 20, 2015)

I brought the preggo girls over to the kiddie turn out while we gutted the birthing pen. I heard Fantasy making some loud yells, but i figured she was just hollering to her boyfriend, who is a clear eye shot away....after about 5min i went to check on her, and i swear on everything i thought that girl was going to deliver right there. Holy mooooo! I seriously have never seen a fainter as huge as she is right now. I even started milking out the other gals who are weaning so i have milk in case she has quads. 

Look at this last pic and tell me this girl doesn't look like she is about to give birth! My gosh! She was even cleaning her teats, and seemed to have contractions. ...shes only 140 =/ IF she took on the first day she was bred.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 20, 2015)

hope she does not go too early. I always worry with more than 3. Trips-ok quads and quints make me nervous.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 20, 2015)

Between you and me @Southern I'm scared to death!!!!! I'm just trying to be prepared. Truth be told, she has been our favorite doe since day 1. We have a kid from all of her Kiddings. She has ALWAYS thrown twins. ALWAYS. Her twin, the white/Mahogany in the pic, throws trips. So we knew it was a possibility. When our friend and her previous owner came when Bambi was in distress back in November, she said she was huge then! Now with trips being in her gene pool, and quads being on our sires side (grand-sire was a quad) I just have no idea. 

Just hoping for the best, HUGE kids in there....and being prepared for the worst, too many and needing to bottle feed/expert intervention.

We were supposed to officially move into our new house this weekend....i don't see that happening. All bad timing.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 20, 2015)

You can't change it and worrying about it only exhausts you. 
One really good thing is to look at or refresh yourself on the different positions and how to remedy a bad situation. 
There is a great link ... I will see if I can find it... it has all the different positions as well as exactly what you need to do.
Hmmm as I am typing this I am thinking I should refresh too!

This is our first year for pulling kids and doing the bottle and then  at day 4-5 we switch to trough or bowl feeding.... it is pretty easy actually and great results. 

What timing on the move!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh i agree completely!  I even printed out the different positions and have it in my birthing kit, after what happened last year. It can be so overwhelming in the moment, i know i had a hard time even hitting my friends picture just to call her on my cell! Id rather be over prepared!!! That way i don't get overwhelmed. Which i tend to do with my lovies. Everything else in life, I'm so cool calm and collected. =/ Curse of loving your animals like family 

Do you believe that darn timing?! UGH! And my husband JUST got an email for his final test/interview for his new job on the first! What in the world lol!!! We were supposed to be moved already.....the way things go when trying to relocate your farm!

I have been following your progress on your pulling kids. I have been really interested in how it turns out. I can't this year though, my 6month old is enough for me! Lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 20, 2015)

Are you milking the goats?


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 20, 2015)

I am milking my does that are weaning/had babies go to new homes already.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 20, 2015)

If you do end up needing to bottle feed try the trough or bowl. The first few days are hard but after that you can milk throw it in the trough or bucket ... whatever and that's it. 

Here is that link n case it gives extra info...
http://www.infovets.com/books/smrm/C/C460.htm

I was always one to kind of wait it out and now after seeing so many go through I am much quicker to stick my hand in there, feel and do what I need to much sooner than I ever would have.

So far our goats have had no issues and go very fast but last year we had so many calls with something wrong  it just had a real impact on me. Sometimes vets don't call back quick enough or vet is 45  minutes away and people are scared...  we try to help where and when we can til the vet gets there.

You reminded me I need to update about the pulling. Thanks 
oh yeah... if you tag me you will need to put in @Southern by choice  as "Southern" was someone on here at one tiime and they will get tagged. Same happened when alot of people did "SBC"

Now ya know I don't want to miss my tag from BAF! @Bucking Adoeable Fainters  I could miss a buckling born!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 21, 2015)

Miss a buckling?!!! We need does!!!! Lmao!!!!! I don't need anymore mouths to feed that aren't going to produce!!! Okay okay, wethers are great for showing and advertising 

Thank you for pointing out the tag. @Southern by choice 
I use my phone 99% of the time, and it auto pops up. If i dont hit the pop up good enough, it doesn't work =/ sorry!!! I'll pay closer attention!

Okay so onto the small cow, otherwise known as Fantasy. Idk how much longer this girl can hold on. She is 141 today, and she is completely sunk in the rear, hips exposed, ligs gone, utter full and those kidsssssss look like they have dropped significantly in a day. I have closely monitored her all day. She calls a lot. Poor girl. I know she is so miserable.

praying for healthy babies.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 21, 2015)

She's gonna BLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 22, 2015)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 22, 2015)

She made it through another night! So happy and thankful. I tried to explain to her that if she can hold until Sunday, she will be 145, and daddy will be home to watch my baby so i can give her 100% of my attention. She looks and me and BAAAAAAAAAAH! yeah i know, been there. 

She has dropped some, idk how much she can to be honest, it has to be crowded in there. This girl is so loose and soft, ready to push these babies out!!! 

Here is my hefer.. i mean goat! Anyone have any guesses!? 
If she has one humongous kid, i will be the most stupified gal on the planet.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 22, 2015)

Twins, bucklings.

Iiin.... 2 days


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 23, 2015)

Twin bucklings?!!!! Ahhhhhhh! I mean, I'll be extremely happy and thankful if they are healthy....but i NEEEEEEED at least 1 doeling! Especially from this pairing! I didn't really want to sell bucks, so i can bogart these genes lol


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 23, 2015)

I know  sorry


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 26, 2015)

Okay figured I'd update....no babies this weekend. We had winds of 60+ (yuuuuck) and kept everyone in. I told everyone she will kid when the rain hits on Monday - Tuesday. Everyone seemed to think the rain would hit on Thursday,  but i had this gut feeling so i ran into town to load up on hay and supplies, annnnd it started raining. Cannot wait for kids!!!!! I'm so glad we're buying more does, i love this too much.

Ps. We went out to new house yesterday. Our friend and neighbor (who is our expert and saved Bambi buckling in November) worked for 3hours on a FF and finally pulled a live buckling!!! Yes!!!!! She thought for sure she was going to lose them both. What a miracle. He is up and finally nursing after a long evening. Melts my heart <3


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 26, 2015)

When gretel ff, she was in labour an hour before i got involved and her waterbag had broken 15 minutes in. It took me an hour to pull that kid and i was certain he would die, thought she might too. He took one hell of a hard chest rub but he started breathing!  Miracles.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 29, 2015)

Another update of absolutely nothing. Today is 149 and i am baffled the girl has made it. So happy, but sick of not sleeping! I have a baby for that lol. And we HAVE to have babies so we can move! 

Here are the girls. Remember these girls are twins, and were bred at the exact same time. My only note is i believed Praline to be in heat 3days after Fantasy. Amazing how different they carry, and show! And Praline (white) has had trips,  Fantasy (beige/brown) hasnt! Wowza.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 2, 2015)

Big goose egg to report....which is beyond exasperating since they are gumming up the whole move! Gahhhhh!!! Dang does!!!

Fantasy is so huge and her lady bits are so swollen and open, i could probably call a kid to come out and it could walk out. Geesh. Praline finally bagging up and really showing. She was nice and swollen today as well. I swear these dang girls are just trying to time it together even if it gives me wrinkles! 

Sorry no recent pic....they just look like beached walrus' anyway. NOT attractive. And every time i walk in there i just throw my hands up and yell, FINE, I'LL GO TO THE NEW HOUSE WITHOUT YOU AGAIN TODAY!!! Yeah, hasn't helped. Lol. 

Since they obviously took on their second breedings, day 150 Wed- Fantasy and Friday for Praline. Maybe I'll be in my new house come this weekend. ...at this point i just hope its before hubby vacation is up! Geesh! Hes convinced they want to kid at the new house since i keep threatening to leaving them lol!!!!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 4, 2015)

Weeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Yaay yaay yaay yaay yaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!

Praline is nesting in the opposite corner in early labor. 

Gonna be a gooooooood day! 

THIIIIIINK PINK! And one blue from Praline, our friend wants a buck. 

Update soon!!!


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 4, 2015)

Hows she doing?!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 4, 2015)

In pain  she was getting more serious, but i put up panels and fresh bedding to give her privacy and kids clean homecoming. 

Praline is looking good too!!! Definitely not as serious, but thinking she'll go too! Bag filled so much from this a.m. and lost mucus plug. Weeeeeee!


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 4, 2015)

Fantasy gave me 3 solid pushes and sat up like a dog to adjust...getting close. 

As i sat back to give Fantasy more room (she kept trying to get in my lap!) I heard something else....i turn around and Praline is also in labor. Lol. 

Weeeeee!!! So much for moving today! Soooooooooo excited!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 4, 2015)

??, Just caught up on all the reading. Hope all is going well and those others are beautiful!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 4, 2015)

they just wanted to have their kids together


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 4, 2015)

Quick update! One nice size buckling on her own, another breech i had to pull and waiting on #3.....

Praline in labor too....not super hard yet, but close. 

I am a wet cold mess but so happy and thankful for my loves.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 4, 2015)

Congrats!   for safe delivery and PINK!!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 4, 2015)

I just got caught up! Fingers crossed, thinking pink for you!!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 4, 2015)

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 4, 2015)

Thinking *PINK for you! 


Pics ?? *


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi everyone!!! So EXTREMELY long delivery! #2 and #3 were breech and had to pull. #2 had to be really assisted, poor mama. I felt terrible. She is so pooped. I am still wondering if there is another in there. Really nice size kids for trips.

Anywho, a few change of clothes and shower later, I am the very proud step-mama to 3 new bucklings....yes, all 3! Omg. Lol. Hubby said Praline will make up for it with 3 girls. I can only hope!!!

First was the black with minimal white- Guinness
Second was her doppelganger- Irish Whiskey
Third her doppelganger but darker/more black- Jameson

Parents= Irish Fantasy X Moonshine


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 4, 2015)

This is to much cute to handle! 

It makes me *SUPER *anxious for my ewe mammy to lamb! Her udder isnt even half way there and she is as wide as a truck, so this will be fun. 

Thinking *PINK *for Praline!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 4, 2015)

It is the most stress and anxiety especially when things arent progressing or go wrong....but man oh man it is so joyus and a heart full of love seeing those lil kids baaaah and stand and hobble for their first times <3 

Now.....if i can get MY kid to bed so i can nap before Praline beckons me back to the barn lol


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 4, 2015)

I swear, everytime I go out for more than an hour a kidding thread has new kids! Congrats on the adoeable bucklings!


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 4, 2015)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> It is the most stress and anxiety especially when things arent progressing or go wrong....but man oh man it is so joyus and a heart full of love seeing those lil kids baaaah and stand and hobble for their first times <3


 
Omg I know how you feel! This was the presentation of our first lsmb ever, Lily. 

 

One ginormous hoof. It was insane but Mammy, with lots of help, pushed this lamb out! Then I got the warmest feeling watching lily walk around and stumble, trying to stand. It is so amazing and breeding sheep/goats is truly addicting!​


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 4, 2015)

Awh! Congratulations on three beautiful, healthy bucklings. i love the dark chocolate one.  Still hoping for pink!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2015)

I missed the whole thing!!!!!!!!!!!

But _boy_ oh _boy_ oh _boy_ are they cute! 

Baby goats!   

Does this mean next year we get girls?  I know you love the boys  too nut really... some does would be kinda nice!

Moving- lol these are goats their purpose in life is to make things more difficult for us and and slowly brainwash us to be at their beck and call and then blindly do what they tell us...
I can picture the does saying to one another... hey... watch this... gonna really throw a wrench in their week.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 5, 2015)

Im sitting in the birthing pen with Fantasy and the boys now, watching Praline contractions,  hoping she will have her fill of all the testosterone in this stall and add to the estrogen!!!!

Come on girrrrrrrls!!!!!!!

Lol Southern (only missed half!). .... hubby already said this a.m....so i guess this means another day here in the birthing stall for you, and another day with our kid and waiting to move for me! HA YEP!

Cannot rush these things!!! As the doe code proves time and again!!!!!!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 5, 2015)

Now THIS is bucking Adoeable  literally lol


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 5, 2015)

Praline stayed with the program and gave us a HUGE buckling (the biggest I've seen, she scrame having him. I need to weigh him) and a little doeling!!!! Yaaaay!!!!

The little boy looks exactly like my love Magnum (sire) the little girl favors him as well!!!!


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 5, 2015)

Omg how lovelyyy!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2015)

he looks like he is a month old! you have to weigh that big boy!

and    a doe!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats on all the healthy babies and  to great mommas!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 5, 2015)

Do you believe that beast?!!! He is a tank. I will weigh him when i go down to feed in an hour.

Thank you  i already told hubby I'm keeping the doeling. He was shocked i claimed her already....if that buckling was a doeling, i would keep him too! Such awesome bloodlines!

Soooooo happpppy! <3 now back to focusing on this move =/


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 5, 2015)

Yay pink!! Beautiful


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 8, 2015)

Congrats on all your new babies. Can't wait to see the weight of the buckling & doeling. Black and white seems to be the dominant coloring this year along with boys...lol.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 4, 2016)

Pearce Pastures said:


> http://www.jrcnboergoats.net/goat-health.html
> View attachment 5526



This was scrolling across the top.  Seems timely for some folks new to kidding.

These are some birthing presentation you may encounter.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Mar 5, 2016)

This is seemingly helpful diagram. I do not understand why no one seems to go into more detail of how to help yourself in these situations. They can be extremely stressful as the clock is ticking away. Having encountered all of these positions, I would've loved someone taking the time to help explain things to me. SO if someone needs extra help, please let me know. I will also be posting some extra advice on the new BAF 15/16 kidding thread with what i encountered.


----------

